# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Vendo Sandía y Papaya para el mercado nacional

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Actualmente tengo para ofrecer sandía y papaya para el mercado nacional. Se trata de fruta de muy buena calidad que podemos abastecer durante todo el año para los distintos supermercados en Lima y provincias.  *Sandía (En Lima):* 
- Hasta 8Kg: S/.0.65 x Kg
- De más de 8Kg: S/.0.75 x Kg  *Papaya (En Lima):* - Entre S/.1.55 y S/.1.60 x Kg  Los interesados comunicarse a bcilloniz@agroforum.pe  SaludosTemas similares: Produccion y mercado de la Sandia Vendo sandia - cosechada en piura. Vendo sandia - cosechada en piura - catacaos Frutas deshidratadas para mercado nacional Artículo: Caficultores de Sandia ingresan a mercado mundial con nuevo producto gourmet: el café Uchuñari

----------


## kscastaneda

Bruno que tal; la Sandía que tienes está clasificada por: primera, segunda, tercera, bola.? 
O es toda 1ra. 
Saludos,

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Bruno que tal; la Sandía que tienes está clasificada por: primera, segunda, tercera, bola.? 
> O es toda 1ra. 
> Saludos,

 Hola Carlos: 
Tenemos sandía de primera, segunda y tercera bola. El precio que publiqué es por sandía clasificada  hasta 8 kg, y por sandía de más de 8 Kg puesta en Lima, así que no se cómo las clasificarías tú. 
Me comenta el productor que sería preferible que nos digas qué calibre estarías buscando y para dónde; para poder darte un precio específico. 
Lo que sí es seguro es que te podemos dar precios competitivos en sandía y papaya, así que si estás interesado o tienes alguna otra duda me avisas. 
Saludos

----------

